# how to use a conventional reel???



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

what are the basics in using a conv-reel. i have been a spin-reel all my life and my boy tells me i should use 1 (conv-reel)for offshore. what are the basic difference in fishing with them instead of a spinner


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bigpapamd1 said:


> what are the basics in using a conv-reel. i have been a spin-reel all my life and my boy tells me i should use 1 (conv-reel)for offshore. what are the basic difference in fishing with them instead of a spinner


 Jmho..

Conventionals are better suited to take the abuse an offshore gamefish will give,especially when it comes to trolling.. IMO,the drags are more durable,and built to take more abuse..
Spinners are better suited for casting jigs,and some baitfishing as well.. Used more inshore than offshore.. No worries with backlash,and you can turn and fire on a moving fish ie false albacore,jackcrevalle,drum,ect.. 
You can use one offshore for dophin and other species as well. Big jacks,tuna,wahoo,any species that will take a lure thrown to them,even a nice mako.. Have taken all these species with a spinner,but imho,a conventional is better suited for the abuse that an offshore BIG GAME species ie marlin,big tuna,ect could give it..

This could be argued,and indeed is all a matter of choice left up to the individual fisherperson. Although,if you look at the back of any big offshore boat that catches big offshore species,you'll indeed see conventional reels..


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*add to what drumdum has said*

generally conventionals get more distance casting than spinners....but in a skilled spin fisherman hands, there is good distance too..

the line comes off the conventional in a straight line, unlike the coils that come off the spinner -- therefore, usually more distance!


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

There are numerous posts on this subject, you may want to do a search


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The reason for the lengthly post was I thought he was looking for reasons to use or not to use spinner or conventional offshore.. Hopefully we answered what he wanted answered..


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Scrapple's always telling us to do a search.



Scrapple said:


> There are numerous posts on this subject, you may want to do a search


Drum I think he's looking for the mechanical aspects of using a conventional reel. Drag set, clicker, level winding, how to cast it. That sort of thing.



Drumdum said:


> The reason for the lengthly post was I thought he was looking for reasons to use or not to use spinner or conventional offshore.. Hopefully we answered what he wanted answered..


The type of fish you are targetting will determine what type of reel. Conv or SPinner - and what type of reel within that category.

As far as mechanical operation - I have an idea - but won't own one until Thanksgiving (Daiwa X-SL30SH). Yes, I am going to get my baptism by fire. But definitely look forward to it.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

as frequently as possible...


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> As far as mechanical operation - I have an idea - but won't own one until Thanksgiving (Daiwa X-SL30SH). Yes, I am going to get my baptism by fire. But definitely look forward to it.


big ed did you get that reel


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Conventional Reels*

You guys have done a good job of explaining the pros and cons of spinning vs conventionals aka 'thumbbusters'.

I use conventionals for everything except when sight fishing for cobia and Pompano; one big and one small reel(s).

The reason for this is that when I place a jig on a cobia or Pompano's nose, I want it to stay there. A conventional reel causes the jig to swing back towards you rather than sinking straight down. I'm talking inches here, because if you're off, you miss the fish.

When I'm up the creek or bayou, it's back to a short rod with a conventional. I am pretty accurate with a spinner, but don't want to take the chance of hanging up in the trees and bushes.

Many hours and oil have been consumed discussing the pros and cons. I make both and suggest that a beginner start with a spinner. Later on, get a good conventional with a proper rod and progress? JMHO. C2


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> what are the basics in using a conv-reel. i have been a spin-reel all my life and my boy tells me i should use 1 (conv-reel)for offshore. what are the basic difference in fishing with them instead of a spinner


My offshore experience is limited to wreck fishing, so this info may not fit your situation, but I've used spinners when dropping up to 10 oz. Conventionals are certainly built to handle more abuse, have more cranking power, stronger drag, and more line capacity. But I like to use a spinner for lighter applications, because the reel sits on the bottom and does not torque the rod, it drops the weight with no possibility of backlash (on splash or touchdown), and it's faster to reel up. 

If my spinner can handle it, I go with my spinner, if not then I use my conventional.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Conventionals*



fishbait said:


> But I like to use a spinner for lighter applications, because the reel sits on the bottom and does not torque the rod,


I use spiral wrapped conventionals where the guides are on the bottom of the rod and eliminate rod torque.

I use it on all of my rods, including surf rods with no problems. You can fish all day without having to fight the reel.

Try it, you may like it. I do. C2:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Conventional reels are the best when offshore fishing. They hold more line and have stronger drags. There are many different sizes to choose from. Even some of the small casting reel that you use for surf fishing will suffice.

Spinning reels have their place in an offshore sonorous. You can use them to drop back bait to marlin or pitch bait to a fish that is working in your teaser. You can use a spinner to cast a surface popper to fish working on structure like a light tower or an upwelling that bring fish to the surface.

Both reels have a place on an off shore boat.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

so what reel would u suggest for your 1st conventional to use offshore on a boat. also would a MH rod be better suited for offshore than a M rod.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Depending on your wallet a good first choice might be a Shimano TLD 25. If you are looking for some heavier gear look at the Penn Internationals from the 30 to the 80 wide.

When looking for good rods don’t reel out he idea of a good custom built from a reliable builder or from a good tackle shop. There are some good manufactured rods out there also.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> so what reel would u suggest for your 1st conventional to use offshore on a boat. also would a MH rod be better suited for offshore than a M rod.


BigPapa, what kind of off-shore fishing are you doing? Species?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> I use spiral wrapped conventionals where the guides are on the bottom of the rod and eliminate rod torque.
> 
> I use it on all of my rods, including surf rods with no problems. You can fish all day without having to fight the reel.
> 
> Try it, you may like it. I do. C2:fishing:


I just got into rod building and our resident oddball (okimavich) wants to make a winter project with an acid wrap. I may have to give that a try on a heavy rod.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

seabass, i want a rod to handle 8+ounces with
some sensitivity of hits


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> seabass, i want a rod to handle 8+ounces with
> some sensitivity of hits


Well, at this time of year when the seabass are not that big, just about any rod will work. In fact on my last trip, we decided to go on a boat trip at the last moment and didn't even have boat rods. I used my tog rod which is a 7' surf rod rated to 2.5 oz. The rod was not ideal, but I still caught more fish than anyone within my visual range. Try the Shimano Trevala. It comes in spinning or conventional. It's super light weight. You'll feel every little bump.

I would go with a Medium Heavy model or higher, depending on if you like to target larger fish.


----------

